# Fall Kick-Off traditions



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

So what does everybody do to kick-off the start of the fall season and when do they do it? For me I've always associated labor day as the official kick-off of fall for me. It usually starts cooling off after labor day in north central Iowa. Our tradition is that we take off and go to MN for labor day weekend as up there in the north you really can get a taste of fall when your on Lake Superior. Some years its still hot but some years we're wearing sweatshirts and jeans. So for me our Labor day vacation is the kick-off of the Fall season.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I usually try to get my last float/camping trip of the season in when the leaves change. The scenery is spectacular and the night sky is clearer. And that campfire just feels oooooohhhhh so good. And the smell of the wood smoke just makes me feel contented, like life is perfect.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Pagan Pride Day is my first "official" Fall Day. I vend there under my Faery Wings business, and everything is decked out in fall foliage and decor. Then we have the Autumnal Equinox (Mabon) which is the Pagan "Thanksgiving".


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

*Eager to scare*

Begin adding to my horror movie collection (have over 200 movies currently). Attend our annaul harvest festivals in Cederburg (one of the nations largest) and pull our the fall and Halloween decorations


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dove hunting season opens Sept 1 here and we go for a few days bag a bunch of tasty birds. I also put out my first of many scarecrows just before that weekend to start on my scarecrow maze in my sideyard.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, im a football freak and the redskins play tomorow!!! Wooo! Go skins!

I love fall though: Candy apples, the nip in the air, Pumpkins, spices like cinamon, crops and corn mazes, football, and halloween!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Each Labor Day weekend my hubby and son will take off for the Irishfest, I take advantage of not having anyone underfoot to clean and decorate the inside of the house for Halloween. Decorating the inside keeps me happy until October when the outside prop fun starts and the weather starts cooling off.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

our official start of fall is when the local orchard sets up their fall display and we all go get pics


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

For me there is no official start time. One day I'll walk outside, notice the air is a little cooler, the leaves are a little more redder, and I just feel it, ya know.
I do wait until Sept. 1st to have my first cup of Door County Pumpkin spice coffee, though.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

As soon as I get home from vacation on the 8th of september I will be taking all my halloween stuff out of storage and do up the house. oh my mom so loves that time of year! lol spider webs and skellys and pumpkins all over!!! ah how wonderful.


----------



## SirenoftheDamned (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, our fall kickoff is "technically" breaking out the Pumpkin Spice scented candles, and going to Michaels, bringing home the first toy of the season.

But if I were to choose, it would be when I take that annual ride down to the apple orchard and pick apples and pumpkins. Now, To me- that's a warm feeling.
-Anthony


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Between summer holidays, mom and dads days, and all the family birthdays that happen in summer, we all just get to talking about out favorite holiday. I'd say it starts with me by 4th of july, and catches on with everyone by labor day for sure. This saturday is the first prop building day. Paper mache giant bugs and a cauldron stirring witch doctor are on the schedule. Should be fun!!!


----------

